# Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Moin,

ich hab meinen PC jetzt mit einem 800W-Netzteil von Targan ausgestattet, leider ist dieses Teil einfach (im Vergleich zum Rest des PC's) irre laut.


Mein Vorhaben wäre, die Kühlkörper des Netzteils durch Wassergekühlte Kühlkörper zu ersetzen. Der Bau dieser Teile wäre das geringste Problem, da ich auf der Arbeit an einer CNC Maschine die Teile fertigen könnte.

Nur ist mir eben ein anderes Problem in den Sinn gekommen, auf das ich auch nach längerem benutzen der Suchfunktion keine Antwort gefunden habe:

Kann es sein, dass die Kühlkörper in irgend einer Form eine stromführende Verbindung zu den Bauteilen haben, die diese Kühlen? Oder ist das nur ein minimaltes Potential, dass man auch einfach (ohne die Funktion des NTs zu beeinflussen) damit beseitigt, dass man es erdet? Habe keine Lust, dass ich nacher irgendwelche Chemischen Reaktionen in meiner Wakü bekomme, da ich logischerweise keine Möglichkeit habe, die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers zu prüfen 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere hier schon mal sowas gebaut?


mfg

Viktor


----------



## cami (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Naja..es gibt wassergekühlte Nt. 
Wobei wenn man sie fertig kauft, sind sie p/l mässig dermassen schlecht, dass man es lieber sein lässt.

So wie ich das sehe, sollte da eig. kein Kontakt mit stromführenden Teilen hergestellt werden. Es sei denn du veränderst die Form des Kühlers.

Aber was ich an deiner Stelle eher ausprobieren würde, ist einen anderen, leiseren Lüfter einzubauen. Das ist sicherlich sicherer als mit Wasser rum zu experimentieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Es gibt Netzteile, bei denen die Kühlkörper gar nicht isoliert sind.
Es gibt Netzteile, bei denen ausreichend hohe Spannungen in die Kühlköprer induziert werden, um imho problematische Stromflüsse zu erreichen.
Ein Umbau bleibt somit bis auf weiteres Leute vorbehalten, die wissen, wie man ein Netzteil konstruiert - zumal da ja auch noch das Problem der unzähligen Kleinverbraucher bleibt, die normalerweise vom Luftstrom mitgekühlt werden.


----------



## maiggoh (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Also ich würde das auf jeden Fall sein lassen.
Ich bin zwar kein Netzteil Experte, aber ich meine, hier schon im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass über die Kühlkörper mancher NT's die volle Spannung anliegt, je nachdem 400V ungefähr.
Außerdem bekommst du enorme Versicherungsprobleme im Brandfall.
Also lass es besser.


----------



## deAthr0w (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ich habe jetzt keine erfahrung damit aber ein netzteil hat janicht nur einen 
Kühler wie bei ner cpu.. ich denke da bräuchte man ein paar mehr
und da wäre der aufwand denke ich zugroß...

Aber die idee find ich klasse! Also wenn es dir gelingt RESPEKT 

lg deAthr0w


----------



## cybertrance (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

da gab es mal ne Seite wo jmd. den umbau genau erklärt, wenn ich die finde poste ich die hier


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



cami schrieb:


> Naja..es gibt wassergekühlte Nt.
> Wobei wenn man sie fertig kauft, sind sie p/l mässig dermassen schlecht, dass man es lieber sein lässt.


Das ist das Problem 



cami schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, sollte da eig. kein Kontakt mit stromführenden Teilen hergestellt werden. Es sei denn du veränderst die Form des Kühlers.


Das hatte ich gehofft...

Und das hier befürchtet:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt Netzteile, bei denen die Kühlkörper gar nicht isoliert sind.
> Es gibt Netzteile, bei denen ausreichend hohe Spannungen in die Kühlköprer induziert werden, um imho problematische Stromflüsse zu erreichen.
> Ein Umbau bleibt somit bis auf weiteres Leute vorbehalten, die wissen, wie man ein Netzteil konstruiert - zumal da ja auch noch das Problem der unzähligen Kleinverbraucher bleibt, die normalerweise vom Luftstrom mitgekühlt werden.



Ich kann kein Netzteil konstruieren, habe mich aber beruflich schon mit der Funktion auseinandergesetzt und bin mir daher auch im klaren, dass es hier (Gleich-)Spannungen gibt, die weit höher als 230 Volt liegen und das mit höheren Frequenzen, also nicht ganz ungefährlich. Es ist eben kein herkömmlicher Transformator. Trotzdem gibt's das Sprichwort, dass man nur mit Wasser kocht.

Auf die Luftkühlung verzichten werde ich nicht, denn dann bekomme ich das von dir beschriebene Problem, da ja auch andere Bauteile warm werden. Geplant war, die 2x 80mm Lüfter durch leisere und langsam drehende Lüfter zu ersetzen.


----------



## Udel0272 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ich wüds lassen!!!!!


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Ich wüds lassen!!!!!



Hast du (nicht andere) da auch Gründe, warum? So hilft mir dein Beitrag echt nicht viel weiter.


Wär super, wenn das jemand weiß, wie das mit den zu kühlenden Bauteilen ist, es gibt ja Transistoren oder Thyristoren in Gehäusen, bei denen das Gehäuse leitend mit dem Kollektor verbunden ist, und das sind nicht nur die TO-3 Gehäuse sondern auch viele andere... Das wäre gut zu wissen, ob das zutirfft, bevor ich das Ding aufmach', meine Garantie vernichte und das Teil zum Wiederverkauf wertlos wird, denn zu laut ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Sogar mit Kommentaren von Herstellerseite:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-cougar/55590-wassergekuehlte-netzteile.html


----------



## Udel0272 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Jo du wirst nie alle zu kühlende teile geküht bekommen!!!

Kondensatoren Platiene usw 

Eine möglichkeit währe sonst das gehäuse des NT´s auf ein minimum zu reduzieren d.h. Soviel vom gehäuse wegscheiden (oder komplet durchlöchern) wie geht!!!


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sogar mit Kommentaren von Herstellerseite:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-cougar/55590-wassergekuehlte-netzteile.html



Ah super, genau so was hab ich gesucht!  Das hat mir jetzt schon ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen. Ist genau das, was ich nicht lesen wollte.


Werde das Teil mal öffnen und mir die Bauteile ansehen, die Lüfter werden so oder so getauscht. Vielleicht finde ich das ein oder andere Datenblatt zu den Bauteilen, sollten dann Leitende Verbindungen zu den Kühlkörpern bestehen, werde ich das ganze anders lösen müssen.


----------



## netheral (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Wenn du ein lautloses NT suchst: Silverstone haben derzeit passive im Angebot, aber die gehen auch nicht in die 800-Watt Ligen sondern eher so im 400 - 500 Watt Bereich.

Mal eine Frage wegen der Versicherung: Ist der Schutz nicht bereits ab der Sekunde im Argen, wo man das NT aufschraubt? Auch wenn man nur ein Fullsleeve durchführt? Das ist derzeit der Grund, warum ich Verlängerungen und nicht das NT sleeve. Sorry für die eigentlich-OT-Frage, aber die passte imho gerade gut zum Thema, auch wenn sie nicht direkt um gewaküte NTs geht.


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Richtig! Sobald das Gehäuse geöffnet wird, ists essig mit der Garantie, oder Versicherungsschutz.


----------



## SonicNoize (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



netheral schrieb:


> Wenn du ein lautloses NT suchst: Silverstone haben derzeit passive im Angebot, aber die gehen auch nicht in die 800-Watt Ligen sondern eher so im 400 - 500 Watt Bereich.



Ja, die 500 Watt werden mir leider nichts nützen, da mein altes Netzteil schon zu schwach war, das System lief nur mit einer Grafikkarte Stabil, jetzt läuft es mit beiden ohne Probleme, also war eindeutig ein Stromversorgungsproblem.



netheral schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage wegen der Versicherung: Ist der Schutz nicht bereits ab der Sekunde im Argen, wo man das NT aufschraubt? Auch wenn man nur ein Fullsleeve durchführt? Das ist derzeit der Grund, warum ich Verlängerungen und nicht das NT sleeve. Sorry für die eigentlich-OT-Frage, aber die passte imho gerade gut zum Thema, auch wenn sie nicht direkt um gewaküte NTs geht.



Soweit ich weiss, darf man hier in Deutschland sachen verkaufen, die man aber als Verbraucher daheim gar nicht verwenden darf. Das machen auch nicht irgendwelche kleinen Leute in dunklen Gassen, sondern da gibt's schon größere, bekannte Händler, die schon Produkte mit gefälschtem TÜV-Siegel verkauften, die den VDE-Vorschriften nicht entsprachen (Stichwort Toaster, Google hilft).

Da müsste es irgendwo bei den Versicherungen Regelwerke geben, in denen das festgelegt ist. Ich meine, dass ich mal gehört hab, dass Elektroinstallationen im Haus nur von Elektromeistern durchgeführt werden dürfen oder müssen von so einem abgenommen werden. Auf dem Netzteil findet sich ein TÜV-Siegel, aber das druckt man auch gerne mal einfach so drauf. Verkaufen und Benutzen sind da 2 verschiedene Dinge.

Ich werde einfach morgen mal bei meiner Versicherung anrufen, und nachfragen, wie die solche Dinge dann regeln. Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob wir überhaupt eine Brandschutzversicherung haben, aber hier im Haushalt gibt's sowieso die einen oder anderen Dinge, die da nicht ganz gewöhnlich sind, von daher wäre das schon interessant.


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ja wir haben eine Gebäudebrand-Versicherung oder wie auch immer das heißt  Trotzem würde mich auch interessieren wie das Versicherungstechnisch aussieht.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Als Laie würde ich mal behaupten dass der Versicherungsschutz insgesamt erhalten bleibt, du bei einem Brand genau wegen eben diesem modifizierten Netzteil aber selbst zahlen müsstest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Netzteil konstruieren, habe mich aber beruflich schon mit der Funktion auseinandergesetzt und bin mir daher auch im klaren, dass es hier (Gleich-)Spannungen gibt, die weit höher als 230 Volt liegen und das mit höheren Frequenzen, also nicht ganz ungefährlich. Es ist eben kein herkömmlicher Transformator. Trotzdem gibt's das Sprichwort, dass man nur mit Wasser kocht.



In dem Fall geht es eher darum, was man neben dem Wasser noch zum kochen bringt 



> Auf die Luftkühlung verzichten werde ich nicht, denn dann bekomme ich das von dir beschriebene Problem, da ja auch andere Bauteile warm werden. Geplant war, die 2x 80mm Lüfter durch leisere und langsam drehende Lüfter zu ersetzen.



In dem Fall würde ich mir lieber an Ultra-Silent-Netzteile halten und ggf. die Luftzufuhr modifizieren. Das ist alle mal einfacher, sicherer und wenn du eh noch Lüfter im Einsatz hast...




SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ja, die 500 Watt werden mir leider nichts nützen, da mein altes Netzteil schon zu schwach war, das System lief nur mit einer Grafikkarte Stabil, jetzt läuft es mit beiden ohne Probleme, also war eindeutig ein Stromversorgungsproblem.



Also ich bin mit meinem 450er Nightjar sehr zufrieden (hab zugegebenermaßen auch nichts, was zu mehr als 50% auslasten sollte) und würde heute eher dazu tendieren, ein zweites einzusetzen, als mir den Aufwand mit einer Wakü zu machen. (der letzte Ansatz endete damit, das mir mein Engelking abgeraucht ist, kurz nachdem ich die Konstruktion vollendet hatte  )




> Auf dem Netzteil findet sich ein TÜV-Siegel, aber das druckt man auch gerne mal einfach so drauf. Verkaufen und Benutzen sind da 2 verschiedene Dinge.



TÜV-Siegel können Ärger geben. Was aber gern drauf ist und in einfacher Form keinerlei Überprüfung Bedarf: CE-Zeichen.




			
				olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Als Laie würde ich mal behaupten dass der Versicherungsschutz insgesamt erhalten bleibt, du bei einem Brand genau wegen eben diesem modifizierten Netzteil aber selbst zahlen müsstest.



So würd ich das als zweiter Laie auch sehen. I.d.R. verliert man bei Modifikationen nur die Garantie, aber nicht einmal die Gewährleistung - außer für die vom Umbau betroffenen Bereiche, für die man dann den Hersteller darstellt.
Problem:
Im Zweifelsfall muss natürlich mit Gutachten belegt, werden, dass die Ursache woanders lag...

Unabhängig davon sollte juristische Überlegungen aber nicht die Entscheidungsgrundlage für lebensgefährende Aktionen sein.


----------



## SonicNoize (27. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ich hab jetzt ein längeres Gespräch mit meiner/unserer Versicherung geführt. Da das jede Versicherung anders regelt, kann's gut sein, dass das bei euch anders ist.

Die alles-oder-nichts-Version ist veraltet und gesetzlich so gar nicht mehr erlaubt. Die Brandschutzversicherun erlischt nicht, wenn man an seinen Elektrogeräten Dinge selbst repariert oder wie bei euch die Kabel mit diesen Sleeve-Manteln umhüllt. Es spielt auch überhaupt keine Rolle, welche Berufliche Qualifikation man auf dem Papier besitzt.

Ihr könnt also Bedenkenlos das Netzteil öffnen und "sleeven". Garantie geht dann verloren, Versicherungsschutz bleibt aber erhalten.

Also: Sauber Arbeiten!

Wenn es denn zu einem Brand kommt, wird geprüft, ob eine* grobe Fahrlässigkeit* vorliegt. Das könnte z.B. sein, dass man Sicherungen überbrückt oder sonst irgendwelche Sicherheitseinrichtungen *bewusst* ausser Kraft gesetzt hat. Aber selbst in so einem Fall wird die Versicherung nicht die Zahlung verweigern, sondern man einigt sich (kann bis vors Gericht gehen) auf eine Teilzahlung, was bei einem Haus natürlich irre hohe Summen darstellt. Einen Fall mit PC-Wasserkühlungen hatten die noch nicht, da konnte mir die Schadensabteilung auch keine Auskunft geben. Darum werd ich mich als nächstes mal über die VDE-Vorschriften informieren, was man bei Wasser und Elektronik beachten muss. Das mach ich aber nach meinem Urlaub im Betrieb, da gibt's auch die einen oder anderen, die da noch besser bescheid wissen.


----------



## Superwip (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Eine komplett andere aber sicher sehr aufwendige Möglichkeit wäre es das gesamte Netzteil mit Öl zu füllen (natürlich wäre hier ein neues, dichtes, Gehäuse von Nöten) und das Öl dann mit einem Wärmetauscher über die WaKü zu kühlen; zum Umwälzen des Öls könnte man einfach einen kleinen Lüfter einbauen, wie wir von diversen Öl-PCs wissen kommen die meisten Lüfter ganz gut mit dem dichteren Umgebungsmedium zurecht

Das Hauptproblem wäre hier natürlich der Bau eines dichten NTGehäuses das dann wohl auch noch in den PC passen soll, außerdem müsste man verhindern das das Öl durch die Kabel kriecht sodass langfristig der PC etwas ölig wird

Wenn das NT nicht in den PC passen muss ist das ganze natürlich viel leichter; einfach das NT in einem Behälter mit Öl versenken, wenn es zu heißt wird hängt man noch einen kleinen Radi dazu was aber nicht nötig sein sollte, man müsste es nichtmal zerlegen


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Das das Öl durch die Kabel kriecht scheint das Hauptproblem zu sein! Dafür muss man extrem drauf achten das man im NT alles dicht bekommt und nix zwischen die Isolierung der Kabel kommt! Ist nicht ganz leicht die Aufgabe 
Normalerweise sollte man mit dem Öl nix mehr machen müssen! So viel Wärme erzeugt nen NT auch nicht! Man muss sich ja mal überlegen das man so nen NT ohne Probleme mit nem sehr langsam laufenden 120mm Lüfter kühlen kann....
Ich würd dann aber nicht unbedingt Speiseöl benutzen, sondern lieber Paraffinöl oder etwas in der Art! Vielleicht gibt es auch extra Öle die eine besonders schlechte Kriecheigenschaft haben!


----------



## On/OFF (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Moin

Ich hab auch ein Targan 900 Watt-Teil , ist aber alt . Ich hoffe die haben das mittlerweile bei den neuen in Griff bekommen ( mitlerweile gibt es ja auch welche mit 120mm Lüftern und Kabelmanagetment wie bei Bequiet und Co ). Nachdem ich Wakü verbaut hatte war das Teil das Lauteste . 

Meine Lösung war : Netzteil zerlegt und die Lüfter gegen 2 von denen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF8-S1 ( 80x80x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF8-S1 ( 80x80x25mm ) 77056
zu tauschen .  Das wars und Alles ist leise

Netzteil-Wasserkühlung ist unnötig , heitzt nur das Wasser unnötig auf . 

mfg


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ja Lüfter tauschen ist das leichteste! Hab ich bei meinem NT auch gemacht und ist auch nicht mehr hörbar! Kostet nicht viel, ist nicht aufwendig und man kann nix kaputt machen! 
Man muss aber drauf achten das die Lüfter stark genug sind und die Anlaufspannung niedrig genug!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn das NT nicht in den PC passen muss ist das ganze natürlich viel leichter; einfach das NT in einem Behälter mit Öl versenken, wenn es zu heißt wird hängt man noch einen kleinen Radi dazu was aber nicht nötig sein sollte, man müsste es nichtmal zerlegen



Kapillarkräfte wirken auch gegen die Schwerkraft, das Problem mit kriechendem Öl bleibt bestehen.



Xandrus schrieb:


> So viel Wärme erzeugt nen NT auch nicht!



Nunja... Bei realen 80% Effizienz und einem geplanten Verbrauch, der ein 450W Nightjar überfordern soll, muss man wohl mit wenigstens 80W, eher 100W Abwärme rechnen. Also n höherer Pentium 4.
Und das ganze ohne aktive Umwälzung innerhalb des Ölbads? Da ist Wärmestau sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen. Wenn das Gehäuse noch aus schlecht leitendem Material besteht (Bastler tendieren zu Plexiglas), würde ich mit ernsten Problemen rechnen.



> Ich würd dann aber nicht unbedingt Speiseöl benutzen, sondern lieber Paraffinöl oder etwas in der Art! Vielleicht gibt es auch extra Öle die eine besonders schlechte Kriecheigenschaft haben!



Wesentlich wichtiger wäre imho eine hohe Durchschlagsfestigkeit und sehr schlechte Brennbarkeit, um zumindest einen geringen Rest an Sicherheit zu bewahren. Letzteres ist imho das mit Abstand größte Problem.
Beim Gehäuse noch zu beachten: Wärmeausdehnung, EMV und Erdung.


Es gilt weiterhin: Netzteile sind komplex, riskant und Leute ohne umfangreiche Kenntnisse lassen sie am besten einfach geschlossen.


----------



## icecold (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Die Idee ist gut aber es kann ziemlich gefährlich werden, wie schon gesagt. 
Deshal würd ichs lassen. 
Du kannst dir einfach ein leiseres Netzteil (ich hab ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750W und bin zu frieden. Krieg vom NT nichts mit obwohl mein Sytem nicht sehr laut ist.) oder ein leiseren Lüfter nehemen.

MfG icecold


----------



## Xandrus (29. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

hier ist nen Erfahrungsbericht den ich schon etwas länger kenne da wird auch das problem mit dem kriechen beschreiben! (Seite 2) Da is das Netzteil ja auch unten und das ÖL kriecht trotzdem noch recht stark! Das Öl wird mit Wasser gekühlt!

Netzteil mit Wasser/Öl-Kühlung - Erfahrungsbericht - TweakPC Hardware Forum

am Ende von Seite 2 wird auf ein anderen Bericht verlinkt wo das Problem auftritt


----------



## SonicNoize (30. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab auch ein Targan 900 Watt-Teil , ist aber alt . Ich hoffe die haben das mittlerweile bei den neuen in Griff bekommen ( mitlerweile gibt es ja auch welche mit 120mm Lüftern und Kabelmanagetment wie bei Bequiet und Co ). Nachdem ich Wakü verbaut hatte war das Teil das Lauteste .
> 
> ...



Okay die Dinger sind auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Auqatuning-Bestellung dabei. Mit Öl werde ich mein Netzteil nicht füllen, da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Die Sauerei, die da entstehen kann, kenn ich zu gut, aber ich will hier nicht mein Zimmer mit Benzin oder Bremsenreiniger putzen müssen. Wasser einer Wakü kann man halt mal kurz aufwischen und gut.


@Xandrus:

_"Zwischen den beiden Aluminiumkühlkörpern des Netzteils liegt nämlich eine Spannung von ~165 Volt an. Der eine Aluminiumkühlkörper ist geerdet, der andere liegt auf der Phase. Diese Nachschulung hat mich eine 10A Schmelzsicherung am Netzteil gekostet"_ (Quelle)

Genau das hab ich befürchtet, da viele Halbleiterbauteile mit Kühlung eine direkte Verbindung zwischen Kollektor und Gehäuse haben.


----------



## Xandrus (30. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

ja der Aufwand ist schon argh hoch lohnt sich auch nicht... Beste ist nen guten Lüfter ins NT und gut ist!


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

wieso nicht lohnen? sicher wenn es nur ein 450watt ist gibts auch nicht sooo viel abwärme ist das ganze aber ein 700 1000watt nt sieht das ganze schon mal anderst aus, ich würde das ganze mal probieren solange der kühler dabei nicht unter strom kommt


----------



## Fabian (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Also das Nt auf Wakü umbauen,davon würde ich dringend abraten.
Für einen Laien zu gefährlich,außerdem sind es nicht nur die Bauteile an den Kühlkörpern die ihre Kühlung brauchen.

Ein weiterer Aspekt sind die Spannungne die an den Kühlkörpern anliegen,diese sind bis zu 330V.....


----------



## On/OFF (1. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Okay die Dinger sind auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Auqatuning-Bestellung dabei. Mit Öl werde ich mein Netzteil nicht füllen, da ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Die Sauerei, die da entstehen kann, kenn ich zu gut, aber ich will hier nicht mein Zimmer mit Benzin oder Bremsenreiniger putzen müssen. Wasser einer Wakü kann man halt mal kurz aufwischen und gut.
> 
> 
> @Xandrus:
> ...



SonicNoize , schau aber erst ob in deinem NT auch 80mm Lüfter verbaut wurden !  Wenn das das selbe Design hat wie meines , passt der ansaugende Lüfter rein , den absaugenden musste ich leider auf das Gehäuse des Netzteils verfrachten und das Case aufschneiden in der größe des Lüfters. Der absaugende war ein sehr schmaler , was ich vorher nicht wusste , wollte aber auf die Leistung der Noiseblocker nicht verzichten.

mfg


----------



## SonicNoize (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



On/OFF schrieb:


> SonicNoize , schau aber erst ob in deinem NT auch 80mm Lüfter verbaut wurden !  Wenn das das selbe Design hat wie meines , passt der ansaugende Lüfter rein , den absaugenden musste ich leider auf das Gehäuse des Netzteils verfrachten und das Case aufschneiden in der größe des Lüfters. Der absaugende war ein sehr schmaler , was ich vorher nicht wusste , wollte aber auf die Leistung der Noiseblocker nicht verzichten.
> 
> mfg



Ja, sind 2x 80mm Lüfter. Das wäre aber kein Problem, das an zu passen, danke für den Hinweis 

Jetzt warte ich auf Aquatuning. Sobald die Bestellung da ist, wird das NT geöffnet und dann geht's weiter - oder auch nicht.


----------



## Xandrus (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Stell dich aber schonma drauf ein das die Kabel nicht passen! Viele Netzteilhersteller haben etwas andere Lüfteranschlüsse!


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

hmm kann passieren. ist aber auch bei grafikkarten so manchmal


----------



## SonicNoize (5. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

So, heute kam die Bestellung von Aquatuning an, also wurde das Netzteil gleich mal geöffnet.

Wie vermutet ist ein Kühlkörper geerdet und der andere steht unter Spannung, also wäre eine Wasserkühlung nur schwer realisierbar. Die Idee wäre, einen Kühlkörper zu fräsen und mit Öl zu füllen. Durch dieses Öl wird eine Wasserleitung gelegt, die per Kunststoffhülsen am Ein- und Austritt vom Kühlkörper isoliert wird. Das ist mir aber zu umständlich.

Einfach den Kühlkörper austauschen ist also nicht möglich.


Mit den neuen Lüftern ist das Lautsrärkeprobelm gelöst. Mach mir nur sorgen, dass der geringe Luftstrom ausreicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Geringerer Luftstrom als vorgesehen ist immer eine schlechte Idee, bei ohnehin temperaturgeregelten Netzteilen recht schnell problematisch. Da sind in heißen Sommern auch schon reihenweise gemoddete Netzteile von professionellen Anbietern abgeraucht.


----------



## On/OFF (11. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> So, heute kam die Bestellung von Aquatuning an, also wurde das Netzteil gleich mal geöffnet.
> 
> Wie vermutet ist ein Kühlkörper geerdet und der andere steht unter Spannung, also wäre eine Wasserkühlung nur schwer realisierbar. Die Idee wäre, einen Kühlkörper zu fräsen und mit Öl zu füllen. Durch dieses Öl wird eine Wasserleitung gelegt, die per Kunststoffhülsen am Ein- und Austritt vom Kühlkörper isoliert wird. Das ist mir aber zu umständlich.
> 
> ...



Wenn du diese verbaut hast Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF8-S1 ( 80x80x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF8-S1 ( 80x80x25mm ) 77056, reicht das auch bei über 30°C  Raumtemperatur ^^ 


Musst dir keine Sorgen machen   .. nur weil die leise sind heisst das nicht das die nicht genug Durchzug haben ^^     mfg

PS: Wie gesagt meins ist ein 900 Watt . Und die hardware siehste ja in der Signatur .


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Was ich in deiner Signatur sehe ist für ein 900W NT totale Unterforderung(Ein Vergleichbares System lief bei mir mit einem 500W NT), also wundert es mich auch nicht dass es mit einem schwächeren Lüfter noch läuft.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

das sys läuft auch mit einem gescheiten 400watt netzteil ohne probs

wenn du da ein enermax revolution mit 1200watt drannhängst läuft der wahrscheinlich sogar ohne lüfter


----------



## On/OFF (12. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

 Tja, das ist ja dasTolle  , wenn man ein 900 Watt Netzteil hat und damit Luft nach oben ^^


----------



## Xandrus (12. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Tja, das ist ja dasTolle  , wenn man ein 900 Watt Netzteil hat und damit Luft nach oben ^^



Man sollte da aber etwas aufpassen je nach Netzteil laufen die teilweise im unteren Leistungsbereich nicht mehr so Effizient! 
Bei einem 80 Plus Netzteil spielt das aber keine Rolle! Die testen ja auch 20% Auslastung!


----------



## for6 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ich finde die Idee sehr interessant ein Netzteil umzubauen auf Wasserkühlung. Je nach Aufbau eines Netzteils ist dies vll sogar recht einfach möglich. Daher werde ich mich mal ernsthaft damit auseinander setzen und schauen ob man dies schaffen kann. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das Netzteile nicht zu unterschätzen sind und eine enorme gefahr darstellen.


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

das problem ist und bleibt aber das es nun mal strom auf den kühlker überträgt


----------



## Monsterclock (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

ich glaub die einzig wirklich gute lösung ist das NT mit Öl zu Kühlen und das wiederum mit Wasser...


----------



## ole88 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

jup, denk ich auch


----------



## SonicNoize (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

Ich hab jetzt die genannten Lüfter im netzteil eingebaut. Da gibt's jetzt wirklich keine Lautstärkeprobleme mehr und die Lufttemperatur, die aus dem Netzteil kommt, hat etwa Atemwärme. Das sollte ausreichen.

Also das Problem mit dem Strom könnte man so lösen, so besteht keine leitende Verbindung zum Wasser: Man füllt den Kühler mit Öl und kühlt dieses Öl im Kühlkörper mit Wasser. Dazu muss man nur das Rohr Isolieren, das mit Wasser durchflossen wird. Ich kann aber mangels Erfahrung mit sowas nicht sagen, ob das zur Kühlung ausreicht. Das Rohr wird mit Kunststoff isoliert, dazu kann man ja einfach einen Wellendichtring (umgangssprachlich Simmerring) benutzen oder einen Einsatz aus Kunststoff drehen und diesen dort verpressen/verkleben.

Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass sich das Öl beim erwärmen ausdehnen kann und auch wird, also muss man noch einen Ausgleichsbehälter für das Öl anbauen.


Hier noch eine Skizze (MSPaint ftw!)

http://www.sonic-rs.de/upload/NT-Wasserkuehler.png


----------



## Monsterclock (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

ich bin auf folgendes gestoßen:
Wassergekühltes Ölnetzteil: Ein Prototyp - TweakPC Hardware Forum
Netzteil mit Wasser/Öl-Kühlung - Erfahrungsbericht - TweakPC Hardware Forum


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

also wenn ich sowas bau, dann kühl ich doch nicht das öl mit wasser
sondern das öl selber, das pumpt man durch nen radi und dann passt das


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

na ja dann bräuchtest du aber einen eigenen Öl- Radi und eine Öl- Pumpe (mit ordentlich Leistung, das Öl ist ja recht zähflüssig) wenn der restliche PC Wassergekühlt wird


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

es gibt öle die nicht wirklich viel zahflüssiger sind und damit sollte das kein prob sein


----------



## On/OFF (14. September 2009)

*AW: Netzteil mit Wasserkühlung ausstatten*

@SonicNoize 

Na ist ja Super das alles so reibungslos geklappt hat  Und billiger wie ein neues NT ^^


----------

